# Savage



## frampton (Oct 18, 2015)

I bought this bike today. The pictures were sent to me by the seller prior to purchase. It surely has a few non correct parts. I would appreciate anyone's input. 

Thanks.


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2015)

Very cool tall frame bike!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 18, 2015)

superb! interested if it's ever to change hands again in the future! great tall frame double bar.


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 18, 2015)

That badge would never be politically correct in today's standards with the "savage". Cool badge anyway!


----------



## frampton (Oct 18, 2015)

The top of the badge is obscured. Does anyone have this badge? If so, can you post a picture of it so I can see what it says?  Thanks.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 18, 2015)

frame set seems like a solid original. trumpeted and wrapped lugging. Fenders (early teens?) and crankset may or may not be original but are correct. American standard sized bb? Stem & handlebars seem post war. 700c or 26" prewar lightweight roadster wheels? prewar pedals but not as early as the frameset. Savage was a badge picked up later by HP Snyder, but obviously seems like it had earlier origins. Closely resembles the Mohawk badges with the crossed arrows.


----------



## frampton (Oct 19, 2015)

I found this picture on the net this morning. Looks like no information is obscured on my badge. Any guess on the date of my frame and fork?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2015)

Miami made???


----------



## frampton (Oct 19, 2015)

I have not disassembled it yet to verify, but it looks like there is orange paint hiding under the other colors. On closer inspection, it's the primer.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 19, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Miami made???





*Good Form - Bri ... !!!

Every piece of catalog-lit i have seen from Miami
will list the frame sizes of the machines.

Have never seen anything listed over 24-inches
from top of seat mast to center of crankcase.

However ... when we know that Miami was the building
company ... it's no stretch of a thought process to realize
they could build ANY size machine in demand.

Am goin' out to the studio today to measure the very-tall
Miami-Built i received from ''Diamond'' Dave Stromberger ...

Never measured the head-tube length ... and would like to
document it here and in the ''Anyone Here Own A Miami Flying Merkel Bicycle ? ........" thread.

Edited Foto 10/19/2015 today.*

Look ... here's another concern -- mayhaps it's nunno my 
beeswax ... but there is the MLC swap happenin' this week.

What with the number of CABErs wantin' a Miami-Built ... 
seems those Miami's are still hard to I.D. -- as echoed by 
this very thread.  

Just betwixt me and you ... those frames of the Miami variety 
(tall and otherwise) are more difficult to find than legible fotos 
of the dark side of the moon.

*Have you prepared yourself to FIND one ... or have you 
relegated yourself to the camp of those that only look ?*

Bricycle ... I have great respect for your positive I.D. of this
particular _Savage_ as a Miami-Built.  


........ patric


ONE MORE THING ... am not saying Miami was the only manufacturer
to ever actually custom-build a special frame size for the consumer.

It's just that i have never seen such a thing from any other building-
company that _could_.








*^^^......  Foto Edited 10/19/2015 to show Headtube size. ........  ^^^*


----------



## chitown (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm going to jump in and say that although it has many Miami characteristics, there is little know about some of the other possible suspects when it comes to manufacturers of such a wonderful frame as yours.

The fact that Savage is documented in the HP Snyder arsenal of head badges is particularly interesting to me and worth looking into more. We see those large diameter stay bridges and Miami comes to mind. I think we can rule out Schwinn, Iver Johnson and Westfield due to many examples of machines built by these companies in the teens don't  have those beefy stay bridges. With HP Snyder it is clear as mud as to what a mid-teens Snyder frame looks like, yet they were a very active manufacturer in the teens. They were also known as a copy-cat manufacturer similar to the 30's where there are very similar frames built by both Cleveland Welding and HP Snyder that built for the same badged company.

Giving a positive ID to the manufacturer on this machine is difficult and best guesses might be as close as we can get at this point in teens bike identification on machines such as yours. I think Miami or Snyder are the more likely candidates than others. Some other long shots that it could be that little is know about is Consolidated Mfg and pre-Michigan City Excelsiors.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 19, 2015)

chitown said:


> .... partial quote ... ''Giving a positive ID to the manufacturer on this machine is difficult and best guesses might be as close as we can get at this point in teens bike identification on machines such as yours. I think Miami or Snyder are the more likely candidates than others. Some other long shots that it could be that little is know about is Consolidated Mfg and pre-Michigan City Excelsiors.''





*I agree with your point of view, Chris.

And i know that you prefer to exhaust all other options
and variations before you make a pronouncement.

What caused me to indicate that the Savage is a Miami-Built
are those indicators you mention .. the stout fender bridges. 

In addition there is that signature Miami-Built fork (crown). *


........ patric













 

* Just Above and Right Below ... Budget Bicycle Center *



 







 

* ^^^  This foto via Nickinator  ^^^*


----------



## frampton (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you all for your insight, comments and the knowledge that you share. I got pretty excited when I saw the pictures of this bike. I had to drive quite a distance to buy it, but I am glad I made the effort. I will add pictures as I very lightly clean and change out the non era correct parts.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 20, 2015)

frampton said:


> Thank you all for your insight, comments and the knowledge that you share. I got pretty excited when I saw the pictures of this bike. I had to drive quite a distance to buy it, but I am glad I made the effort. I will add pictures as I very lightly clean and change out the non era correct parts.






*Frampton ... please consider adding your pictures and 
commentary to the Miami F-M thread (mentioned in entry 10
of this thread).  

Documenting authentic and very unusual machines from 
Miami Cycle is important,  as that thread may hold the only 
record of them.

Your Miami-Built is Fantastico ..... *

Thank You - Frampton .....


..... patric


----------



## frampton (Oct 20, 2015)

Pictures of the serial number. Is there a compiled list of Miami serial numbers possibly dating my frame? I did a search and did not find one.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 20, 2015)

frampton said:


> Pictures of the serial number. Is there a compiled list of Miami serial numbers possibly dating my frame? I did a search and did not find one.




*Frampton ... there is no Miami serial number list that i know of.*


.......... patric


----------



## frampton (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you Patric.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 28, 2015)

1908 - 1909:


----------



## theterrym (Oct 28, 2015)

willswares1220 said:


> That badge would never be politically correct in today's standards with the "savage". Cool badge anyway!



Maybe the company was the family name. You know, just like Fred Savage from the Wonder years


----------



## frampton (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey Barracuda, Thanks for posting the Savage ad. Looks like mine in a smaller frame size.


----------

